# Is it safe to snow foam a cabriolet?



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi, looking to purchase some snow foam and a lance but was wondering if it is possible to foam a soft top car or will it damage the fabric, if the fabric is likely to tarnish/stain with the foam is it possible to just do the windows and bodywork - do you have good directional control of the foam and where it goes. Never used the foam before so hence the questions.I have done a search through previous foam threads but unable to locate anything.Look forward to your replies.
Cheers Malc.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Treat a canvas top like paint and wash as normal. Vinyl tops I usually soak and clean with a meduim dilution of apc. Read your cars manual to see what they recommend mate, then you won't go wrong. 

Foam guns are very easy to control, and are fun to use! YouTube it to see just how easy they actually are to use!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Malc, I wouldnt' worry to be honest just make sure the roof is up & you will be fine 

Baz


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

it would also depend which foam, some arent as wax safe as others so imo it may attack the hood if its aggressive, it would also depend on the condition of the hood.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I havent had a problem in the past, but always make sure all the soap is washed out.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

As above..crack on, absolutely no issue with foam on a convertible roof, make sure it's rinsed thoroughly though.


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Chris_VRS said:


> As above..crack on, absolutely no issue with foam on a convertible roof, make sure it's rinsed thoroughly though.


Thanks for the replies, very reassuring to know that i won`t be damaging the wifes car! In terms of rinsing off the foam and residual suds i presume that i would be better with a open ended hose or hose tail set to a wide spray so as not to leave any marks instead of using the pressure washer on the canvas?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

mt8 said:


> Thanks for the replies, very reassuring to know that i won`t be damaging the wifes car! In terms of rinsing off the foam and residual suds i presume that i would be better with a open ended hose or hose tail set to a wide spray so as not to leave any marks instead of using the pressure washer on the canvas?


Pressure washer is fine, wouldn't waste your time disconnecting the hose from the PW just to do the roof.
As long as your not holding the lance an inch away from the roof you'll be absolutely fine:thumb:


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I use the the PW but remove the lance, I find that works pretty well


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

I Snow Foamed a Saab convertible for 3-years without any issues. Foam was left to "work", I used a soft brush to lightly clean the canvas and then left it soak whilst I hand washed the car. Car was rinsed with a PW, roof was rinsed with a PW (gentle fan spray). Convertible roof was as good as new when the car was p/ex'd. This pevented dirt build up, crush marks from folding, road salt during the winter and green matter from becoming a permanent feature.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

> i presume that i would be better with a open ended hose or hose tail set to a wide spray so as not to leave any marks instead of using the pressure washer on the canvas?


Hm, a decent pressure washer comes with a lance, that can be set to low pressure (VarioLance an whatever they are named). At least I can do that with the Kränzle I got. Just a manual adjustment on the lance and there's a lot less pressure. might not be available on cheap designs, though.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

My wife had a Cooper convertible, I used to snow foam it, and never had a problem. I would however drop the pressure when rinsing off the hood.

Nige


----------

